# Gosh I love my Lenka!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We had a TV shoot today for a TV series called Vanished. They needed a junkyard dog and we took Lenka. She did awesome with her part, she did everything exactly how they wanted her to do it, didn't even complain when they put a super heavy chain on her! She tolerated everyone and everything, including the cameraman on her face and them putting "makeup" on her to make her look dirty. LOL


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She's a star!I'll look for her on the show!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Even "dirty" she's gorgeous! you should be proud!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I will have to the show vanished only to see Lenka!!! So cool!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is episode 101


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Love these  She such a great dog with a phenomenal temperament! Will be checking out the episode!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd be soooo proud!

Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Woohoo! Go Lenka :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Valor wants her autograph!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow! How cool is that? Good girl, Lenka!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats Carolina and Lenka!

Will 'pawtographs' be handed out? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

So cool! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Congrats Carolina and Lenka!
> 
> Will 'pawtographs' be handed out? Sorry, couldn't resist.



:rofl:

Thank you all!


----------

